# for cairo, and maidenscotland



## islam (Sep 3, 2009)

ok, i would like to say to the member Cairo, please stop asking expats for meetings and exchange cultures, if you really have a vacation and you can travel , go anywhere and learn real things, go any place in the world, coz in this forum there are people who are still afraid of Egyptians, and we don't want to help anyone coz as i can see they can find their way out, and they can live perfectly here.
and for maidenscotland, i wanted to reply you in the thread that i wrote in but it was closed so i made that thread, i want to tell you that iam not in coma, alhamdulilah iam aware of everything around me, and iam not telling you that world is hell and egypt is paradise, there is no place is perfect, and if there is a perfect place so all the people will go there and live in it, we don't have utopia.
Egypt is like any place, it have good things and bad things, and i didnt know my fiancee coz she is American, coz i swear to god that when i met her in dubai i didn't know that she is American, and i didn't say that after we stay here for one year we will go back to USA i said we will see, coz thats her wish, she wants to see how it will go in egypt, and i wish she liked it in Egypt, and even if she didnt like it here we can go to dubai, i don't have to explain to you or to anyone, but i want to tell you that iam not somone seeks knowing a western girl for visa, if i want i would go any place in the world, in dubai i was offered a job in Uk by a british company in dubai, but i didnt take it coz my fiancee wanted to stay in Egypt, i respect her wish.
Egyptians are not saints, as any nationality in the world, i want to tell you that we respect women more than any man in the world do, we don't see women as sex sympols, we never do that, just tell me who did that in the first place? we respect woman and consider her as a great thing, my mother is a woman, my sister, my wife , and inshallah if i have a daughter also, if i don't respect any woman i will not be able to respect my mother, or my sister, or my wife, or even my daughter, why our women are covered with hijab, is that only for religion, its coz they are great things, very dear to us we cover them from other eyes, as you do and try to protect yourself from an Egyptian man, and its your right of course, we also want to protect our women and even our men, and if you think that there is a man want to know a western woman for sex or taking money from her, so believe me this man is doing the same with Egyptian woman, coz if he respect egyptian women he will respect women fom everywhere, no difference.
and in the end, our prophet said " there is no difference between an arab or a foreigner except with the fear of god " 
who fears god more, its more important than anything else.
My lady, iam calling you that as iam calling any woman, egyptian or not, protect yourself and the others as you can, its your right, and we also will protect you, anyone will protect you, its our right, in our religion if anyone comes to our homes, or our countries its our duty to protect him/her with our lives, that what our religion taught us, and we never make bad things with them, or steal their money, but its even our duty to help them if they need help, you never heard of the Arabic generosity? its something in our blood.
sorry for talking too much, but iam sorry on the behalf of every egyptian made any mistake to you or to anyone you know, but if you met somone good you have to admit it and say your experience to the others, just to be fair.
i hope you enjoy your time in egypt inshallah. thank you


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Thank you for your comments.
I have met some wonderful Egyptians through my work and hope to continue meeting them.
I have a wonderful life here but my work cossets me.
I have a 17 year old boy who works for me and has done for 4 years and I trust him 100%.
I love the weather
I love the fact that most Egyptians smile regardless of their situation.
I love that you can get anything here 24/
I love that one day I will go home


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

thnx islam 4 ur comment ,but if i had any bad intention i wouldnt definitely post a topic in the forum in public , i wasnt asking to meet ladies too ,if a male expat needed help or to meet 4 a drink i would be okay ,i really understand an expat woman living alone isnt easy in egypt but i think meeting in a cafe 4 a drink shouldnt be an event frighting anybody ,i understand ur advise but i am not pushing to help only offering it


----------



## islam (Sep 3, 2009)

thank you too maidenScotland, and i wish inshallah that as long you are in Egypt you meet good people who will be understanding and helpful, and the life is short and we should enjoy every moment in it without fear of anything, you are away from your home, i really understand that and how its hard for you i have been in this situation myself and i know it, and i hope inshallah you enjoy your stay, and one day when you go back home you carry with you only good memories.

and cairo, i really don't know you and i don't know your intention, and i cannot think that you have bad intention, what is inside you only god knows about it, and after all you are a brother not coz you are egyptian but coz we were created by one god and from one soul, all of us, change of religion, skin color, language, or place will not make a difference, just my advice to you and i swear i advice you as a brother, if you want to know anyone or help anyone, just fear god, and respect everyone coz we don't want anyone to hate us, coz if one Egyptian behaved badly with a foreigner they will say all egyptians are bad not only you, so i wish you just show them the good side of Egypt not the bad side.
may god bless you all inshallah.


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

thnx islam 4 ur advise ,highly appreciated


----------

